
You Won’t Believe My Morning - crishoj
https://waitbutwhy.com/2020/03/my-morning.html
======
Fiveh2751
I didn't quite get the moral of the story.

Can someone explain to me frankly what he meant.?

~~~
vb6sp6
"Horton Hears a Who"

------
mythrwy
This is quite entertaining and worth a read.

------
drapred7
This was cool until it became your typical vapid New Age "why can't we all
just get along" nonsense. I get enough of that from every corporate media
source our culture bombards us with.

>your world has been advancing exponentially in technology but remaining
stagnant in wisdom. You’re rapidly gaining tremendous powers but still
behaving like short-sighted primates. The voice of wisdom is there, but it’s
being trampled over by political parties, religions, and nations too mired in
blind conflict to lift their heads up and see the bigger picture.”

~~~
polishdude20
Yeah I got that vibe too. The world is a dark and scary place and preaching to
the choir like this doesn't do anything to help.

